# ♫ εηdεd ♫ Pen Swap



## Final Strut

Alright everyone. It has been a while since we have done one of these so it is time to get the ball rolling again. The sign up will stay open until 11:59 p.m. April 5. Sometime Sunday I will get the swap list published and the chips can fly.

This time around the swap will be a swap down. everyone that signs up will be assigned a number that will be run through a random number generator. From there the list will be made and you will be responsible to send your swap offering to the person below you on the list. The last person on the list will send their offering to the first person on the list. It is up to each entrant to contact the person they will be sending their offering to.

The minimum trade offering will be one pen or pencil and two pen blanks.

To get in on the fun just reply to this thread and watch for the swap list to come.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Final Strut

I am in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

In

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

I'll join the party too  Can we post pics at anytime of what we are sending ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

manbuckwal said:


> I'll join the party too  Can we post pics at anytime of what we are sending ?


I will start a new thread for pen swap pics after I publish the swap list. After that you can post any pick you would like.


----------



## Wildthings

I'm in - so the swap down won't be who signs up next below me in the thread, but who ends up below me in the generated list you will have!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

Wildthings said:


> I'm in - so the swap down won't be who signs up next below me in the thread, but who ends up below me in the generated list you will have!!


That is correct. I decided to do it that way because I have been in trades like this before and it seems like sometimes (not always) people just wait to sign up until a certain person they are wanting a trade item from signs up and then they get on the list. This way it is fair for everyone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Final Strut said:


> That is correct. I decided to do it that way because I have been in trades like this before and it seems like sometimes (not always) people just wait to sign up until a certain person they are wanting a trade item from signs up and then they get on the list. This way it is fair for everyone.


Could a random generator assign the number matches as well ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

manbuckwal said:


> Could a random generator assign the number matches as well ?


That's what I've seen before - the list of people is randomlly listed and then a list of random numbers is assigned to the list!! But hey Final Strut has got it going on!!


----------



## Schroedc

I'm in. This should be lots of fun!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

Final Strut said:


> That is correct. I decided to do it that way because I have been in trades like this before and it seems like sometimes (not always) people just wait to sign up until a certain person they are wanting a trade item from signs up and then they get on the list. This way it is fair for everyone.


That's why @manbuckwal signed up under me to get one if my beautiful primo one of a kind none other than the best of the best pens hmmmmmmm

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Tclem said:


> That's why @manbuckwal signed up under me to get one if my beautiful primo one of a kind none other than the best of the best pens hmmmmmmm


U betcha !


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

I'm in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99

I'm in...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner

OK I'm a rookie at this -are the pen and pencil kits or completed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Johnturner said:


> OK I'm a rookie at this -are the pen and pencil kits or completed?


I believe it is just a finished pen John.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Johnturner said:


> OK I'm a rookie at this -are the pen and pencil kits or completed?


Completed pen or pencil of your choice - send it with 2 pen blanks to your chosen partner


----------



## NYWoodturner

I'm in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## winters98

I'm in my blanks will be better than my pen since I am a novice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I will volunteer to partner up with any international members who want to participate. Shipping is often prohibitive and sometimes leads to excluding our international members. So if they are willing I am too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## longbeard

After posting the list, is there an expectation of when the pen should be finished and delivered by date?
10 days?
2 weeks?
Just throwing this out there


Harry


----------



## Johnturner

I'm NOT in - I have no pencils done - maybe next time!


----------



## manbuckwal

Johnturner said:


> I'm NOT in - I have no pencils done - maybe next time!



John, it is a pen OR pencil plus two pen blanks


----------



## Johnturner

Thanks Tom in that case I am IN!

Please disregard my prior post Johnturner is IN.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MikeMD

I'll bite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

longbeard said:


> After posting the list, is there an expectation of when the pen should be finished and delivered by date?
> 10 days?
> 2 weeks?
> Just throwing this out there
> 
> 
> Harry


 Harry,
In the past we have gone with 30 days and that seems to work out well. I think we will stick with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78

Im in but all I have is slimlines (I dont have the mandrel or drill or anything for any other kits), Ill use a really nice piece of wood though. I hope that works!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem

kazuma78 said:


> Im in but all I have is slimlines, Ill use a really nice piece of wood though. I hope that works!


Pen is a pen to me brother. Think I'm speaking for more than me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Bean_counter

@kazuma78 

Josh if you want to try something different let me know and Ill drill the blank and send you the kit. Let me know dude

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Seaba

I'm in  
David

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78

Bean_counter said:


> @kazuma78
> 
> Josh if you want to try something different let me know and Ill drill the blank and send you the kit. Let me know dude


 Can I use a 7mm mandrel for many other different kits other than slimlines?


----------



## manbuckwal

kazuma78 said:


> Can I use a 7mm mandrel for many other different kits other than slimlines?


Yes !


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

kazuma78 said:


> Can I use a 7mm mandrel for many other different kits other than slimlines?


the 7mm mandrel is pretty standard. You will need the bushings to match the kit or turn the blanks between centers and use a caliper to get the size right.


----------



## Cody Killgore

I'm in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78

Any suggestions on what kit to use that would fit a 7mm mandrel? (Sorry im not too knowlegable on different pen kits)


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

kazuma78 said:


> Any suggestions on what kit to use that would fit a 7mm mandrel? (Sorry im not too knowlegable on different pen kits)


kits that go directly onto the mandrell are any that use the 7mm tubes so slim lines, funlines, comfort, maybe the european (i forget on this one) there are a bunch of them. Pennstateind.com will break them down by the drill bit size.


----------



## khobson

@kazuma78 - Sounds like the only thing you need to do just about any pen kit out there is the appropriate bushings. I know turning between centers seems to be more popular these days, but all I have ever used is a 7mm mandrel with the right bushings. Bushings typically cost $3-$5 for a set and many are good for multiple style kits. When I order a new kit, I always purchase the bushings along with a few extra tubes (just in case).

I put tape across the bags they come in and write all the style kits that particular set of bushings can be used with....helps me find what I need down the road....especially as you produce more and more types.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## khobson

Almost forgot......count me in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## longbeard

Why not,
I'll play too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alan Sweet

I want in. I do have a small concern. Materiel. I think an upper limit om the pen/pencil total materiel cost should be $10 (kit plus blank). You can buy some blanks that are as high $70-80 a piece. So I am suggesting that pen/pencil materiel costs be no more than $10. And the blanks be at least $3 a blank and no more than $5. So materiel total outlay for anyone would be no more than $20.

That will be my guidelines.

I do want in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

Alan Sweet said:


> I want in. I do have a small concern. Materiel. I think an upper limit om the pen/pencil total materiel cost should be $10 (kit plus blank). You can buy some blanks that are as high $70-80 a piece. So I am suggesting that pen/pencil materiel costs be no more than $10. And the blanks be at least $3 a blank and no more than $5. So materiel total outlay for anyone would be no more than $20.
> 
> That will be my guidelines.
> 
> I do want in.


I'm not over this trade but I don't think anybody is going to fuss if they get a pen that isn't the caliber of what they sent out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Final Strut

Alan said
I want in. I do have a small concern. Materiel. I think an upper limit om the pen/pencil total materiel cost should be $10 (kit plus blank). You can buy some blanks that are as high $70-80 a piece. So I am suggesting that pen/pencil materiel costs be no more than $10. And the blanks be at least $3 a blank and no more than $5. So materiel total outlay for anyone would be no more than $20.



Tclem said:


> I'm not over this trade but I don't think anybody is going to fuss if they get a pen that isn't the caliber of what they sent out.


The beauty of this trade is we have all calibers of experience and it is designed to include all no matter what level you are on. We are all and should always be of the understanding that everyone gets a start somewhere. You can take a $6 kit and a $3 blank and make a $80 pen or you can take the same kit and blank and make a $20 pen. I think the $20 layout of materials is a good guideline and I would think that is probably the range that most will be in. Some will go over and some will not reach that and that is all perfectly ok. The most important thing is to have fun.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Tclem

I just want the computer to assign three people to send me pens by accident.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mrfish55

I'm in, but I'm international as long as whoever I'm partnered with doesn't mind ( seems a real hang up for some people)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Mrfish55 said:


> I'm in, but I'm international as long as whoever I'm partnered with doesn't mind ( seems a real hang up for some people)


First class mail to Canada can't be that bad for a pen can it?


----------



## Tclem

Mrfish55 said:


> I'm in, but I'm international as long as whoever I'm partnered with doesn't mind ( seems a real hang up for some people)


I'm in. Just sent some antler bolt actions to BC


----------



## manbuckwal

Mrfish55 said:


> I'm in, but I'm international as long as whoever I'm partnered with doesn't mind ( seems a real hang up for some people)


I think it's just a learning curve . I shipped out of country for the first time last week. Twice actually lol.


----------



## Tclem

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> First class mail to Canada can't be that bad for a pen can it?


Cost me $20 for sfrb


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

You can ship up to 4 pounds first class for like 24 bucks a pen and a few blanks can't weigh more than a few oz. I'm in for shipping north of the boarder.


----------



## Final Strut

Mrfish55 said:


> I'm in, but I'm international as long as whoever I'm partnered with doesn't mind ( seems a real hang up for some people)


Welcome back Dave. I have seen you make a few posts here and there and I was hoping this would draw you in.

I think for a lot of people just the thought of sending something outside the U.S is intimidating. I have shipped both to Canada (you) and Australia with no issues what so ever and if I can pull it off anyone can.


----------



## Sprung

I'm *not* in - don't turn pens yet. Just popping in to say that I will be looking forward to seeing pics of all the pens made and sent! (And if there's another swap later this year, once I've started turning pens, I'll have to get in on that one. Swaps are fun.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

Sprung said:


> I'm *not* in - don't turn pens yet. Just popping in to say that I will be looking forward to seeing pics of all the pens made and sent! (And if there's another swap later this year, once I've started turning pens, I'll have to get in on that one. Swaps are fun.)


Well your box is going out tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Tclem said:


> Well your box is going out tomorrow



Now I just need to convince my dad to get my lathe out here ASAP and my wife convinced that I need to put hanging pictures and unpacking on hold so I can get everything else I need and start turning pens before Easter! (Don't have much of a chance of that happening, so I'll take what I can get and that's hoping to start turning pens within 3 months!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Alan Sweet said:


> I want in. I do have a small concern. Materiel. I think an upper limit om the pen/pencil total materiel cost should be $10 (kit plus blank). You can buy some blanks that are as high $70-80 a piece. So I am suggesting that pen/pencil materiel costs be no more than $10. And the blanks be at least $3 a blank and no more than $5. So materiel total outlay for anyone would be no more than $20.
> That will be my guidelines.
> I do want in.



Alan if I turn a $1oo pen and send it to someone and return I get a $20 from someone else IT"S ALL GOOD. I know that $20 pen from that person is just as or more so important from him as mine was - Just go for it and enjoy!!



Bean_counter said:


> @kazuma78
> 
> Josh if you want to try something different let me know and Ill drill the blank and send you the kit. Let me know dude



Josh if you take Michael up on his offer and I have the bushings I will send them to you so you can get the pen done and there yours to keep - come on you can't pass up this deal!!

Barry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mrfish55

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> First class mail to Canada can't be that bad for a pen can it?



No but for some people it's inconvenient as you have to fill out a customs declaration.


Final Strut said:


> Welcome back Dave. I have seen you make a few posts here and there and I was hoping this would draw you in.
> 
> I think for a lot of people just the thought of sending something outside the U.S is intimidating. I have shipped both to Canada (you) and Australia with no issues what so ever and if I can pull it off anyone can.


I never left, just not as active, Seems most of my threads got lost with the last upgrade, also had a rough run with some rather expensive packages that never arrived at the final destination so have eased up the selling and trading, I do enjoy the pen swaps though, let the fun begin!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Mrfish55 said:


> No but for some people it's inconvenient as you have to fill out a customs declaration.
> 
> I never left, just not as active, Seems most of my threads got lost with the last upgrade, also had a rough run with some rather expensive packages that never arrived at the final destination so have eased up the selling and trading, I do enjoy the pen swaps though, let the fun begin!


You think it's just the route your packages go ? I have a nice piece of wood floating around somewhere in the US I think lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

manbuckwal said:


> You think it's just the route your packages go ? I have a nice piece of wood floating around somewhere in the US I think lol.


I hope it shows up at my house. I'll forwarded it to you. I promise


----------



## manbuckwal

Tclem said:


> I hope it shows up at my house. I'll forwarded it to you. I promise


 
Without any pen blanks cut out right ?????


----------



## Tclem

manbuckwal said:


> Without any pen blanks cut out right ?????


Well you think I'm a good guy or something

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ButchC

kazuma78 said:


> Any suggestions on what kit to use that would fit a 7mm mandrel? (Sorry im not too knowlegable on different pen kits)



@kazuma78

Josh, try one of these links. They should get you going in the right direction...

http://www.penturners.org/wiki/Bushing_Size_Chart

http://www.woodcraft.com/articles/articles.aspx?articleid=734&page=1 (need to scroll down to see the chart)

http://www.penventory.com/inv.pl?command=drillbitcheatform

Butch

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kazuma78

Wildthings said:


> Josh if you take Michael up on his offer and I have the bushings I will send them to you so you can get the pen done and there yours to keep - come on you can't pass up this deal!!
> 
> Barry



Oh man I don't know how I could pass that offer up! If Michael wants to drill the blank for me ill send it to him and get him something for the help and the kit. It will be fun to turn something other than a slimline!


----------



## manbuckwal

kazuma78 said:


> Oh man I don't know how I could pass that offer up! If Michael wants to drill the blank for me ill send it to him and get him something for the help and the kit. It will be fun to turn something other than a slimline!


Careful Josh, these are drug....... I mean wood addicts dangling the juice .........follow the white rabbit

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Josh look around and see what you might like and I'll let you now if I have it. Oh and don't listen to Tom  Everybody's doing it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Final Strut

You guys are all awesome. that is what this is all about, helping push each other to new levels in our addiction err I mean hobbies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

What Tom said. A million times


----------



## manbuckwal

Tclem said:


> What Tom said. A million times


Amazing what happens when u get that one good wood fix .........


----------



## Tclem

manbuckwal said:


> Amazing what happens when u get that one good wood fix .........


Thanks to tom I'm a beb and majestic jr addict. I need more.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ButchC

I looked through this thread...I could swear I threw my hat in the other day, but I cant find my post.

I am *IN
*
Butch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

kazuma78 said:


> Oh man I don't know how I could pass that offer up! If Michael wants to drill the blank for me ill send it to him and get him something for the help and the kit. It will be fun to turn something other than a slimline!


Michael let's talk and see what you have for him and if I have the bushings. I don't hardly ever use bushings anymore and I do have quite a few of them.

I won't answer for Bean Counter but don't plan on getting me anything for the bushings - on the house!! paying it forward!! whatever we can call it!! We'll make your addiction painful!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kazuma78

Wildthings said:


> Michael let's talk and see what you have for him and if I have the bushings. I don't hardly ever use bushings anymore and I do have quite a few of them.
> 
> I won't answer for Bean Counter but don't plan on getting me anything for the bushings - on the house!! paying it forward!! whatever we can call it!! We'll make your addiction painful!


Haha I really appreciate the help! If you guys can come up with a set of bushings and pen kit that would be awesome! So the bushings will fit on my mandrel then?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

They say pens are a gateway turning, One day it's just a slimline here and there, then next thing you know you are sneaking into the shop to do a fat call or stopper or two when everyone else is asleep and then one day you pawn your kids toys so you can go out and buy a Oneway so you can do a bowl or four every day....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ChrisN

Sounds like fun. I'm in.


----------



## Reiddog1

Would love to play!!! I'm in.

Dave


----------



## Terry Summerville

Lmao...this forum in a trip...you guys are all too funny!! I would love to join in on this after I get a bit more experience turning pens, I've only turned 3 slimlines so far. My latest one caused a bit of a stir at work just yesterday...now I have orders for 5 pens! All my turnings have been gifts to this point...anxious to see where this may lead!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Terry Summerville said:


> Lmao...this forum in a trip...you guys are all too funny!! I would love to join in on this after I get a bit more experience turning pens, I've only turned 3 slimlines so far. My latest one caused a bit of a stir at work just yesterday...now I have orders for 5 pens! All my turnings have been gifts to this point...anxious to see where this may lead!


The addiction begins..........Congrats !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Terry Summerville said:


> I would love to join in on this _*after*_ I get a bit more experience turning pens, I've only turned 3 slimlines so far.


 @Terry Summerville
Whoa!! what do you mean "after"? We love slimlines!! Look at it this way - you get in on it, you get to turn another slimline, you ship it to whomever you draw, you get another pen in return that you can check out how other people turn their pens YOU CANT LOSE !! come on in the waters fine!!

Barry

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ssgmeader

OMG so glad I came back to the board in time for this! I'm in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnturner

I agree with Tom and Barry - I still consider myself a newbie - but that is what great about about wood turners. You swap things that you turn to best of your own ability.
As Tom said "Come on in the waters fine!!"

John

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Caffery

Count me in


----------



## Johnturner

I just want to be clear because I went back and forth - I am definitely IN.


----------



## Drgam

time to get back into pens. I am in.


----------



## Wildthings

WOW 5 pages long and a bunch of penmakers in on the swap - this is turning out to be epic!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Final Strut

I just scanned all of the posts and so far we have 24 confirmed swappers. @Bean_counter and @Terry Summerville are the only ones so far that have posted but have not confirmed that they are in fact in the swap. This is a pretty good list for far and I am sure we will pic up a few more before the sign up deadline. Lets see if we can make this one a record number of entries.

I am getting excited because I freshly stabilized pile of blanks as well as a dozen or so waste wood blanks that I just cast over the weekend. All this with a bunch of new hardware and I just may have to flip a coin to figure out what I am going to put together.


----------



## Bean_counter

@Final Strut @kazuma78 

Scott I will not be taking part on this one. Just dont have the time.

Josh I will get with you as soon as we get everything unpacked and let you know what I have


----------



## Final Strut

Bean_counter said:


> @Final Strut @kazuma78
> 
> Scott I will not be taking part on this one. Just dont have the time.
> 
> Josh I will get with you as soon as we get everything unpacked and let you know what I have


That is not cool. I know how things can get though. Next time for sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Terry Summerville

Final Strut said:


> I just scanned all of the posts and so far we have 24 confirmed swappers. @Bean_counter and @Terry Summerville are the only ones so far that have posted but have not confirmed that they are in fact in the swap. This is a pretty good list for far and I am sure we will pic up a few more before the sign up deadline. Lets see if we can make this one a record number of entries.
> 
> I am getting excited because I freshly stabilized pile of blanks as well as a dozen or so waste wood blanks that I just cast over the weekend. All this with a bunch of new hardware and I just may have to flip a coin to figure out what I am going to put together.



Sorry...I'm going to have to say no this time. How often does this happen? Maybe next time!


----------



## rdabpenman

I will have to pass. 
Just not enough time with getting my Rifle Cartridge Penventory back up for upcoming gun shows.

Les


----------



## WoodLove

im down like 4 flat tires...... all in on the swap!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjbear76

I'm a newbie to this site, but count me in!


----------



## bjbear76

kazuma78 said:


> Oh man I don't know how I could pass that offer up! If Michael wants to drill the blank for me ill send it to him and get him something for the help and the kit. It will be fun to turn something other than a slimline!



Hey Josh, what part of Ohio are you in? Anywhere near Dayton / Cincinnati? If so, you can have access to any bushings / kits / blanks I have. Let m eknow.

Bill


----------



## bjbear76

1 question on the pen swap: is it customary to contact the person you're sending a pen to to ask what kind he/she would enjoy or do we just make a pen and hope they like it?


----------



## Wildthings

bjbear76 said:


> 1 question on the pen swap: is it customary to contact the person you're sending a pen to to ask what kind he/she would enjoy or do we just make a pen and hope they like it?


 Bill if my partner doesn't contact me and just send me their creation I would be very happy with that. I'm not planning on contacting my partner and they'll get what I've got. But if they contact me and ask me I'm cool with that also. SO yes no no yes.
Does that answer your question!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bjbear76

works for me!


----------



## JustmeinMS

I want in. This will be my first!


----------



## bamafatboy

I would like to play, too


----------



## wyowoodwrker

I'm in... this time the now ex can't stop me. 
I've got the time now this time.


----------



## Tclem

bamafatboy said:


> I would like to play, too


If you pull my name I want an lsu pen. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mRemington

Sounds cool. Count me in!


----------



## Mike Caffery

Tclem said:


> If you pull my name I want an lsu pen. Lol


Sorry, don't know what an Isu pen is?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

LSU I believe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

Mike Caffery said:


> Sorry, don't know what an Isu pen is?


LSU not a bama pen lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Tclem said:


> LSU not a bama pen lol


Looks like your attempt to be facetious backfired ( he might not be into football )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

manbuckwal said:


> Looks like your attempt to be facetious backfired ( he might not be into football )


Well I'll let you make me a dodgers pen. Since posey was a famous catcher for them. Woops or was that the giants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Tclem said:


> Well I'll let you make me a dodgers pen. Since posey was a famous catcher for them. Woops or was that the giants.



How bout I just make a bat w your name on it ?!?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

manbuckwal said:


> How bout I just make a bat w your name on it ?!?!


Ha I figured that would get you going.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Boys, Boys, Boys both of you go to yours rooms till y'all can play nice!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Final Strut

If you are watching this thread and are on the fence today is the day. Last day to sign up!!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Final Strut said:


> If you are watching this thread and are on the fence today is the day. Last day to sign up!!


Scott - how many have you got signed up? I lost count about 3 pages ago. lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Final Strut

I will get a full count in about an hour when I head in from the shop and have the list I started but I am pretty sure we are at or above 30.


----------



## Bean_counter

Scott wife told me to get in in this so count me in for the swap

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Final Strut

with just 40 or so minutes to go for sign up we are now at 33 entrants. Not to shabby

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Final Strut

Here is the list that we have now that the sign up is closed. If I missed anyone let me know. I will shuffle the list and explain how the trading will proceed tomorrow afternoon. P.S. Just for clarification, I announced earlier that we had 33 but I still had Terry and Bean Counter on the list as tentative so we are officially at 31.


Final Strut
Tclem
manbuckwal
Wildthings
Schroedc
Treecycle Hardwoods
Karl_99
Johnturner
NYWoodturner
winters98
MikeMD
longbeard
kazuma78
Bean_counter
David Seaba
Cody Killgore
khobson
Alan Sweet
Mrfish55
ButchC
ChrisN
Reiddog1
ssgmeader
Mike Caffery
Drgam
Woodlove
Bjbear76
JustmeinMS
Bamafataboy
Wyowoodwrker
mRemington

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Final Strut

Ok here is the final swap list. The way this will work is, you find your name on the list and you will send a pen and blanks to the person below you on the list. For example below me on the list is
winter98. I will contact him and get his shipping info and send on out to him. It is up to the sender to decide if they want to work with their recipient to determine what they will send or if they are just going to send a surprise. When swap is sent either party can post pics. Please make every possible effort to get your swap pen sent out within the next 30 days. If there are any questions or problems getting in contact with your swap partner shout. Let the swapping begin.

23 @ssgmeader 
3 @manbuckwal 
16 @Cody Killgore 
20 @ButchC 
27 @bjbear76 
8 @Johnturner 
5 @Schroedc 
13 @kazuma78 
7 @Karl_99 
30 @wyowoodwrker 
22 @Reiddog1 
26 @WoodLove 
12 @longbeard 
28 @JustmeinMS 
9 @NYWoodturner 
2 @Tclem 
6 @Treecycle Hardwoods 
4 @Wildthings 
15 @David Seaba 
14 @Bean_counter 
19 @Mrfish55 
25 @Drgam 
29 @bamafatboy 
31 @mRemington 
11 @MikeMD 
17 @khobson 
1 @Final Strut 
10 @winters98 
21 @ChrisN 
18 @Alan Sweet 
24 @Mike Caffery 

P.S. if anyone is interested here is the link for the random number generator that I used. http://www.random.org/sequences/?min=1&max=31&col=1&format=html&rnd=new

P.P.S Bean Counter if you would rather not send a pen to Mrfish in Canada let me know right away and I will get you switched with someone that had volunteered to send one internationally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter

@Final Strut and @Mrfish55 


I'm okay with sending to Canadaland

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78

Bean_counter said:


> @Final Strut @kazuma78
> 
> Scott I will not be taking part on this one. Just dont have the time.
> 
> Josh I will get with you as soon as we get everything unpacked and let you know what I have


Sounds good! Sorry it took me so long to respond. I was out doing a field problem from 2:30 in the morning on the 31st and just got home about an hour ago.


----------



## kazuma78

bjbear76 said:


> Hey Josh, what part of Ohio are you in? Anywhere near Dayton / Cincinnati? If so, you can have access to any bushings / kits / blanks I have. Let m eknow.
> 
> Bill


Thanks for the offer! I did get my bachelors from Wright State so I am very familiar with the area, unfortunately though I am living in Texas now for the time being or else I would take you up on that! Thanks again!


----------



## manbuckwal

Ok here you go @Cody Killgore 
One Bolt Action with Spalted Curly Maple and two oversized pen blanks.
Curly burly Claro n American Elm Burl .
Thanks for playin !!!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Tclem

@Treecycle Hardwoods Greg I got you an abw pencil and two beb stabilized blanks.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Bean_counter

I need yalls jobs, damn that was quick @Tclem @manbuckwal

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## manbuckwal

Bean_counter said:


> I need yalls jobs, damn that was quick @Tclem @manbuckwal


lol, The pen was already done, all I needed to do was cut the pen blanks and post pics .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Tclem said:


> View attachment 47534
> 
> 
> @Treecycle Hardwoods Greg I got you an abw pencil and two beb stabilized blanks.
> Thanks


Thank you much sir! I am super stoked about the pencil. Can't wait to put it to use!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

@kazuma78 

Here's what I'm sending to you. An Anaheim Roller Ball in Maple Burl and another big fat piece of that Maple plus a nice chunk of DIW

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## kazuma78

Schroedc said:


> @kazuma78
> 
> Here's what I'm sending to you. An Anaheim Roller Ball in Maple Burl and another big fat piece of that Maple plus a nice chunk of DIW
> 
> View attachment 47541


Cool! It looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner

@Schroedc 
Here is your pen
A PSI Classic Elite from Amboyna Burl with a two burl blanks - Cherry and Maple

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Cody Killgore

manbuckwal said:


> Ok here you go @Cody Killgore
> One Bolt Action with Spalted Curly Maple and two oversized pen blanks.
> Curly burly Claro n Maple Burl .
> Thanks for playin !!!
> 
> View attachment 47523



Awesome pen Tom! Those blanks are pretty darn nice too! Thankyou!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter

@Kazuma @Wildthings 

Hey Josh, ok so I have plenty of cigars, bolt actions, trim lines, sierras, creek lines, Le Roi long barrels (Sierra that shows off allot of wood), junior gent 1's, and chicago ball points (mini pen). Let me know if these interest you at all. Hopefully the ones you choose Barry wil have bushings for. I dont use bushings anymore and gave all mine away.


----------



## kazuma78

Let me look some of those up. I might take you up on the offer but I also might not have a lot of time to do a kit different than im used to, work has just been ridiculously busy as we prepare to shoot a gunnery. Ill let you know either way. Thanks for the help and the offer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## longbeard

Josh if you need something that Michael doesn't have, let me know, i might. Michael and I do alot of horse trading so he knows i'm good for it.


Harry


----------



## ssgmeader

@manbuckwal Your pen is done sir!. An Atrax rollerball in Gunmetal with what I thought to be a green/dyed stabilized Box Elder Burl..But now I'm not sure because of those reddish/brown eyes. Maybe when you get it you can ID the wood better than me. The Blanks Curly Tap Hole Maple, IPE, and Curly Cherry

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## WoodLove

here is what I received from Dave (Reiddog1) in this awesome pen swap. The blanks are nearly as AMAZING as the atrax fountain pen made from a beautiful piece of buckeye burl cast with black and gold..... thank you so much Dave, I am truly honored to be the recipient of one of your pens!!!! ........ if you have to you can always turn your comutpoer monitor upside down if you need to. lol

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## manbuckwal

ssgmeader said:


> @manbuckwal Your pen is done sir!. An Atrax rollerball in Gunmetal with what I thought to be a green/dyed stabilized Box Elder Burl..But now I'm not sure because of those reddish/brown eyes. Maybe when you get it you can ID the wood better than me. The Blanks Curly Tap Hole Maple, IPE, and Curly Cherry
> View attachment 47873
> View attachment 47874


That is stunning Adrian !!!


----------



## Terry Summerville

Wow....crying because I didn't get in on this after seeing the pics so far! Amazing looking pens guys!! I WILL be in on the next swap for sure.


----------



## bamafatboy

@mRemington,
Your pen is done, i just need your address to send it to you.


----------



## Cody Killgore

@ButchC
Just finished turning this one for ya. Hope you like it. Rhodium Jr. Gentleman II Rollerball in Red Elm Burl.

Block that it is leaning against is not included...it was just sitting right next to me. I'm still lookin for some pen blanks. I'll get it mailed out tmrw.

http://i.Rule #2/qVowGCs.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## khobson

@Final Strut
Here is a couple pics of the finished product and blanks headed your way. The pen is an Optimus Desire rollerball wrapped in YCB. The one blank that has the name blocked is Almond Burl cast in resin.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## ironman123

Beauty of a pen. Can't go wrong with YCB. The other blanks are nice.

Ray


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

@Wildthings here is your pen and blanks. Actually you need to choose one of the pens in the pic. They are the Knights armor pens from psi you can have either the antique pewter or the antique brass. The both have stabilized buckeye timbers on them. The blanks are some segmented ones I have been working on. One is purple heart, maple, and walnut. The other is maple and walnut.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Wildthings

What to do? What to do? Eeny, meeny, miny, moe. Gotta have the antique brass one. Wow Greg those are both sweet. How did you like those kits?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Wildthings said:


> What to do? What to do? Eeny, meeny, miny, moe. Gotta have the antique brass one. Wow Greg those are both sweet. How did you like those kits?


They are easy to assemble but I had never turned a blank this long before so I took my time in getting the arc even across the tube. The second one I fubared it by turning one end smaller and had to build up the ca to get the right diameter. With a little more practice those mistakes should go away or become infrequent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

khobson said:


> @Final Strut
> Here is a couple pics of the finished product and blanks headed your way. The pen is an Optimus Desire rollerball wrapped in YCB. The one blank that has the name blocked is Almond Burl cast in resin.
> 
> View attachment 47995
> View attachment 47996


 Holy smokes I don't know how I missed this post. That pen is really sweet. You can't go wrong with YCB. I am looking forward to getting my hands on it. I will be watching the mailbox. Thank you Sir.


----------



## manbuckwal

ssgmeader said:


> @manbuckwal Your pen is done sir!. An Atrax rollerball in Gunmetal with what I thought to be a green/dyed stabilized Box Elder Burl..But now I'm not sure because of those reddish/brown eyes. Maybe when you get it you can ID the wood better than me. The Blanks Curly Tap Hole Maple, IPE, and Curly Cherry
> View attachment 47873
> View attachment 47874


This beauty arrived in the mail today, Thanks ! I'm not sure on the wood either. I was thinking buckeye, but the red/brown eyes are throwing me too.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Alan Sweet

Well, I finally got back from Phoenix. I was in AZ from the 5th till last Thursday. I think I owe Mike Caffery a pen and two blanks. I finished the pen tonight and my lovely wife took a picture. I need to send to Mike. (If I have not been kicked out of the swap for non communication. Which I would underestand.) The pen is in cocobolo with an Ipe blank and an East Indian Redwood blank

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## longbeard

Here is the FP that Jamie sent me. I've had for a few days now but just have not had the time take the pics and post them.
Great looking pen Jamie. I have not inked it up yet to try. You done a great job with it.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## kazuma78

@Karl_99 Here is your pen. I tried some spalted blanks that weren't stabilized and then a palm blank and I wasn't having luck with them not exploding or messing up somehow so I defaulted to a denser piece of Bocote. I hope you like it! Blanks I am including are DIW, bloodwood, maple burl and zebrawood. Hope you like them as well! I know you said you like chromes better for hardware but I thought that the satin gold would look good with the Bocote. Hope to get it out in the mail to you tomorrow. Thanks for playing!

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin

NIce pens all!

@ssgmeader Adrian that pen really rocks my world man. Gorgeous.


----------



## Karl_99

Josh:

That looks great! It is a beautiful piece of bocote and I like the contoured shape of the pen.

Thank you, Karl


----------



## MikeMD

Received my pen and blanks a few days ago and finally got around to taking a pic of it. Comfort pen (I believe) in chrome with Ziricote and Bloodwood with aluminum inlay. Now, @mRemington said he's a novice, but this is quite a nicely done pen! I have to say I was impressed. And my wife even asked me how he did it, and if I was planning on learning how to ! Sweet pen that pics just didn't do justice to. Thanks, David. I think I made out on this swap, but good... Oh, and I got three blanks, one burl, one Southern Red oak, and another (sorry, not in front of me, and I can't remember what it was)...all very pretty.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Terry Summerville

Well dayum! Nice pen @MikeMD and @mRemington

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Drgam

Gunmetal Bolt with Ziricote heading to @bamafatboy. Blanks are green Osage, Cocobolo, Black&White Ebony, and stabilized Buckeye Burl.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## mRemington

Glad you liked the pen, Mike.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ssgmeader

@Kevin that's high praise coming from you.


----------



## ssgmeader

@Cody Killgore , @khobson , Love the Red Elm Burl and YCB. and there's nothing beginner about aluminum segmenting, that's an advanced technique and it looks great.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## winters98

@ChrisN, Chris I am finished your Pen. As I mentioned I am not the greatest pen crafter as I have been focusing on slim lines and roller balls to get my skill up.
Your ben is my first European style made from a walnut burl I claimed from a tree last year. 


The blanks are the same walnut burl, and 2 others.
I look forward to seeing what you craft out of the walnut.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Karl_99

This pen is for Nick @wyowoodwrker It is a Ligero rollerball wrapped in Black Nargusta Burl. The extra blanks are Cocobolo Rosewood (w/ some wormholes), 2 pieces of Buckeye Burl (he mentioned he likes that) and a stabilized piece of Kevin's FBE. (This is the 2nd pen --The first one was Papaturro Burl and it is in about 6 pieces across my shop!).

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## wyowoodwrker

Holy Crap Karl.... that's an awesome pen and wow is all I can say...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> @Wildthings here is your pen and blanks. Actually you need to choose one of the pens in the pic. They are the Knights armor pens from psi you can have either the antique pewter or the antique brass. The both have stabilized buckeye timbers on them. The blanks are some segmented ones I have been working on. One is purple heart, maple, and walnut. The other is maple and walnut.


You know your pictures in this post suck!! The absolutely gorgeous pen I got in the mail today is not reflected by that picture LOL Thanks for a nice pen!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MikeMD

Okay, so I sent my pen out. Upon arrival of the pen, my "recipient" notified me of a finishing issue that I warned him may happen. Though I expected it may have taken more time... Long story short, I've had some "crackling" issues with my CA finish. Upon arrival of the pen, it had already started crackling.  Now, I could have marketed my unique finish as special and purposeful, but that not only wouldn't fly, but isn't me. So, here's a pic of the pen. But I've insisted that its recipient return the pen to me so that I can refinish it...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## MikeMD

Okay, so I sent my pen out. Upon arrival of the pen, my "recipient" notified me of a finishing issue that I warned him may happen. Though I expected it may have taken more time... Long story short, I've had some "crackling" issues with my CA finish. Upon arrival of the pen, it had already started crackling.  Now, I could have marketed my unique finish as special and purposeful, but that not only wouldn't fly, but isn't me. So, here's a pic of the pen. But I've insisted that its recipient return the pen to me so that I can refinish it...View attachment 49372


----------



## manbuckwal

MikeMD said:


> Okay, so I sent my pen out. Upon arrival of the pen, my "recipient" notified me of a finishing issue that I warned him may happen. Though I expected it may have taken more time... Long story short, I've had some "crackling" issues with my CA finish. Upon arrival of the pen, it had already started crackling.  Now, I could have marketed my unique finish as special and purposeful, but that not only wouldn't fly, but isn't me. So, here's a pic of the pen. But I've insisted that its recipient return the pen to me so that I can refinish it...View attachment 49372


What brand of CA u using ? Does it crackle in random areas ?


----------



## Wildthings

Things are settling down a little around here so I can catch up on my commitments to the WB community. Here's a quick picture of the Texas Mesquite pen & pencil set heading out to David Seaba. I didn't get the pen blanks in the picture so I'll let that be a surprise to him

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Wildthings

wow that image is huge and shows all the defects LOL


----------



## MikeMD

@manbuckwal I'm using Stickfast. I'm not sure if I'm putting it on too heavy, unevenly, using too much accelerator, not enough accelerator, or what. But the whole thing crackles. I don't want this to make anyone shy of using Stickfast. I'm sure it is me and how I'm doing it...


----------



## Schroedc

MikeMD said:


> @manbuckwal I'm using Stickfast. I'm not sure if I'm putting it on too heavy, unevenly, using too much accelerator, not enough accelerator, or what. But the whole thing crackles. I don't want this to make anyone shy of using Stickfast. I'm sure it is me and how I'm doing it...




Strange, I've used Stickfast products without any issues. Is this only happening on specific woods? are you using any other products under or over it that might cause some sort of reaction? The issue you describe reminds me of what is known as recoat lift in auto body, usually caused by a reaction to something on the substrate or a reaction with the topcoat applied to it........ I'd be interested in seeing pictures of the issue if you wanted to start another thread to see if we can figure it out for you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

MikeMD said:


> @manbuckwal I'm using Stickfast. I'm not sure if I'm putting it on too heavy, unevenly, using too much accelerator, not enough accelerator, or what. But the whole thing crackles. I don't want this to make anyone shy of using Stickfast. I'm sure it is me and how I'm doing it...


What accelerator are you using ? Sometimes things just don't play well together. I'm by no means an expert on this subject, but I have never had that happen. I use NCF accelerator and Hot Stuff CA . I buy it online at Hobbylinc.com .


----------



## MikeMD

@Schroedc it has happened on ebony, spalted maple, and this pen (maple and bloodwood). I don't use anything before or after applying it. I'd be happy to start a new thread once I get the pen back.

@manbuckwal I use the Stickfast accelerator.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy

Got my pen in the mail yesterday, and the wife has claimed it. Thanks for the pen and blanks also.
Awesome job on the pen.


----------



## David Seaba

@Bean_counter
Here's your pen and blanks coming your way. The pen is a Jr.Gent II FP Rhodium finish. The blanks are cherry burl and dyed beb that I stabilized. Hope you like it.
David

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Bean_counter

@David Seaba

Wow David that's a beauty and will look great in my new display cabinet in my house. That will also be my first inlay kit and non postable pen that i will own. Can't wait to get it :)

Love me some cherry and box elder burl also....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker

@Karl_99 Got my pen and blanks today, very nicely done. That one's going on the shelf for sure!


----------



## wyowoodwrker

@Reiddog1 here is your pen and blanks. Stabalized Buckeye Burl on A gunmetal bolt action. The Blanks are stabalized maple burl x2 stabilized spalted beech, a Russian Olive burl blank, and a casting blank for you of some Chaketae Viage Sp? any way they arw heading your way today.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Reiddog1

wyowoodwrker said:


> View attachment 49760 @Reiddog1 here is your pen and blanks. Stabalized Buckeye Burl on A gunmetal bolt action. The Blanks are stabalized maple burl x2 stabilized spalted beech, a Russian Olive burl blank, and a casting blank for you of some Chaketae Viage Sp? any way they arw heading your way today.


 
Looks awesome Nick!! BEB is one of my favorites and you can't go wrong with a bolt action. Can't wait to try my hand at some stabalized blanks. Awesome Job!!!

Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut

Here is my pen that I will be sending to Winter98 as soon as I get an address. I told him what I had for hardware and he thought a cigar would be nice. It is wrapped in a piece of stabilized buckeye burl cast in crimson red Alumalite. I really need to get my photo box finished up because these pics do the colors in this blank no justice at all. I forgot to take a pic of the blanks I am sending so that will have to be a surprise.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Reiddog1

wyowoodwrker said:


> View attachment 49760 @Reiddog1 here is your pen and blanks. Stabalized Buckeye Burl on A gunmetal bolt action. The Blanks are stabalized maple burl x2 stabilized spalted beech, a Russian Olive burl blank, and a casting blank for you of some Chaketae Viage Sp? any way they arw heading your way today.



Received my pen and blanks today Nick. Everything looks awesome!! The pen is tucked away in my personal collection and I can't wait to turn the stabilized blanks. Thanks again Nick!!!!

Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## khobson

Here is a pic of what @MikeMD sent to me as his pen blanks part of the swap!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MikeMD

At least you got SOMETHING out of the swap... I'll work on refinishing that pen, Kris. If the group here doesn't figure out what went wrong (once I finally start a thread on the crackled finish), then I'll just use another finish.


----------



## longbeard

MikeMD said:


> At least you got SOMETHING out of the swap... I'll work on refinishing that pen, Kris. If the group here doesn't figure out what went wrong (once I finally start a thread on the crackled finish), then I'll just use another finish.



Mike, i use satellite city med ca and the stick fast accelerator. 
I do a layer of ca, then 2 quick burst of stick fast from about 12" to 14" away from the blank. I've not had any problems with combo and method. Now, if your blank has moisture, it may crack or cloud in spots. I've also used ca that was more than a year old too. If i can help, your more than welcome to call me anytime tomorrow, just send me a PM.


Harry


----------



## MikeMD

Thanks, Harry. I might take you up on it. First, I'll have to take pics and start a thread on this. But honestly, I've got a million things on my plate right now (shows the next two weekends), and a honey-do-list a mile long. I will get this addressed when I get a chance to breathe. Thanks for the offer, I do appreciate it.


----------



## JustmeinMS

Received my pen and blanks today from @longbeard . This was my first woodbarter pen swap and I can honestly say i hope it is not my last. Thanks Harry!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## longbeard

Your welcome Brian
The blank is Clear Box Elder Burl dyed purple on a Le Roi finial twist feom Smitty's Penworks.


Harry


----------



## JustmeinMS

Well I finally managed to catch a breather between orders to get @NYWoodturner his pen made. Here it is Scott! I hope you like it!



 

The blanks are Elm Burl, Ziricote, and X- Ziricote

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JustmeinMS

JustmeinMS said:


> Well I finally managed to catch a breather between orders to get @NYWoodturner his pen made. Here it is Scott! I hope you like it!
> 
> View attachment 50372
> 
> The blanks are Elm Burl, Ziricote, and X- Ziricote
> 
> View attachment 50374



Scratch that! These Cabelleros kits that I got From Smittys fit fine on the bushings, but the lower barrel fittings are too tight and the pressure has caused it to split on the end a bit. Even when I made sure the pen tubes were reamed real good. I think thefitting were matched to the ID of the tubes before the coating was applied which makes them cause a great deal of expansion in the tube. Guess I will have to pre-press fitting and knock them back out prior to turning. But, that is going to cause play between the bushings and the tube.


----------



## duncsuss

JustmeinMS said:


> Guess I will have to pre-press fitting and knock them back out prior to turning. But, that is going to cause play between the bushings and the tube.


Shouldn't be necessary.

If you sand down the components (test fitting frequently) so they just slide in & out, they won't damage your turned barrels. Then use a dab of 2-part epoxy just inside the tube when you assemble (apply with a toothpick or similar, run it around the inside end of the tube.)

This gluing method worked fine with the components from Silver Pen Parts when I made a special order fountain pen.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Brian - Thats awesome! Thank You!


----------



## NYWoodturner

OK Tony - I got tired of trying to stay ahead of you on a kit that you don't already turn, so I went for some unique wood instead. 
This is a Rhodium and Gold Junior Statesman II wrapped in a piece of East Indian Rosewood Burl. 
Had to take one pic outside so you could see the details of the grain. The blanks I will include pieces more geared towards your current hairpin projects, but I will try to find s couple good pen blanks too.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9


----------



## Tclem

NYWoodturner said:


> OK Tony - I got tired of trying to stay ahead of you on a kit that you don't already turn, so I went for some unique wood instead.
> This is a Rhodium and Gold Junior Statesman II wrapped in a piece of East Indian Rosewood Burl.
> Had to take one pic outside so you could see the details of the grain. The blanks I will include pieces more geared towards your current hairpin projects, but I will try to find s couple good pen blanks too.
> View attachment 50866
> 
> View attachment 50865


Whooooooo hooooooo man that is awesomeeeeeeee I think you just turned me into another kit. And I know pics don't do a pen justice so hurry up and send it. Yippieeeeee


----------



## ssgmeader

@Mike Caffery ---The Purple Haert Euro Mike sent me in the swap.....in my new Foldio photo light box!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem

Holy moly I know New Yorkers are crazy but I guess I gotta love them now. Wow check out my (2) pen blanks and my pen I gt from Scott today @NYWoodturner

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Those are some smalls that I thought might work for your hair pins. They are left from the era of turning slims... I have no use for them. It was more than would fit in a SMFRB, so I had to move up to a MFRB... Then I had space to fill


----------



## Tclem

NYWoodturner said:


> Those are some smalls that I thought might work for your hair pins. They are left from the era of turning slims... I have no use for them. It was more than would fit in a SMFRB, so I had to move up to a MFRB... Then I had space to fill


Ican use them. U da man


----------



## Mrfish55

I'm late getting mine out, hope I made it worth the wait, over under wrapped in YCB from my personal stash, did a buffed wax finish to keep the smell and find it develops a nice patina in time, enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## SENC

It is funny watching this thread as a non-participant... I would have thought the rules were to ship as many beautiful pen blanks, or other wood, as you can fit in an sfrb while leaving room for at last one stunning pen. Now that I read the rules, two things are apparent. We have extremely talented penmakers here and WBites are somehow capable of measuring even to tight tolerances without being able to count to two.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> It is funny watching this thread as a non-participant... I would have thought the rules were to ship as many beautiful pen blanks, or other wood, as you can fit in an sfrb while leaving room for at last one stunning pen. Now that I read the rules, two things are apparent. We have extremely talented penmakers here and WBites are somehow capable of measuring even to tight tolerances without being able to count to two.


You are right Henry. I never would have though a New Yorker couldn't count to two. Just though that was NC folks.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SENC

We use our teeth to count, thus our problem.

If I remember correctly from my Mississippi days, Missippians use pairs of shoes, thus many can't even get to 1.

True story that still makes me laugh - I'd been in MS for about a year when I had a business conference in Chicago. I swear that at least one in four of the people (northerners) I met looked at my feet after I told them I was from MS, as if shocked to see a Missippian with shoes on his feet.

I do love that state you call home, if I couldn't be in NC, MS would easily be among my top choices.



Tclem said:


> You are right Henry. I never would have though a New Yorker couldn't count to two. Just though that was NC folks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> We use our teeth to count, thus our problem.
> 
> If I remember correctly from my Mississippi days, Missippians use pairs of shoes, thus many can't even get to 1.
> 
> True story that still makes me laugh - I'd been in MS for about a year when I had a business conference in Chicago. I swear that at least one in four of the people (northerners) I met looked at my feet after I told them I was from MS, as if shocked to see a Missippian with shoes on his feet.
> 
> I do love that state you call home, if I couldn't be in NC, MS would easily be among my top choices.


That's why the "tooth" brush was invented in Mississippi. Instead of a "teeth" brush

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Terry Summerville

[email protected]


----------



## David Seaba

Got these from @Wildthings yesterday. They look great Thank you!!
David

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1


----------

